

Show HN: Elandel – Free Responsive WordPress Theme for Photographers - loudsparks
http://zenphotothemes.net/elandel

======
loudsparks
FEATURES

\- Clean, strong design, with Light and Dark variations \- Built on Bootstrap
3.2 responsive engine \- Sticky menu with dropdown and mobile support \-
Smooth AJAX page transition \- Fullscreen custom gallery with touch / swipe
and mobile ready \- Smooth scrolling and slick, elegant CSS3 animations \-
Optimized for speed +85 with Google Page Speed test, and 99 for Mobile User
Experience \- Theme structured with Portfolio Post Type plugin, allowing you
to change themes without losing content \- FREE forever

Find out more at
[http://zenphotothemes.net/elandel](http://zenphotothemes.net/elandel)

Thank you and Happy Holiday!

